# vertex omega 150 skimmer parts



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello everyone.
Looking for a store that sells parts (pinwheel specifically) for the omega 150 with the SICCE motor. The store that sold it to me keeps forgetting about ordering it ("'send me an E-Mail and I will let you know when it comes in" for just over one year). The pinwheel is ripe (noisy and often fails to start) and I would like to get another one.

This is a popular protein skimmer and I would rather buy here in Canada (or more importantly one of our sponsors).

Thanks for any information.


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

*i ordered mine from them*

https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Omega-130-replacement-impeller.html


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Let me know if you don't find them.
I'm sure I have pinwheels, have to check for motor blocks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I can't remember the number exactly but I think it uses a Sicce 3.0 motorblock. It's been awhile but I have replaced 2 dead Vertex 150 motorblocks with the Sicce pumps.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help!
I ordered one from them. It isn't the exact same (smaller diameter pinwheel) but it works and it is a lot quieter. Same size magnet tho.
I was able to adjust the controls on the skimmer to adapt and it seems to be working (just not as well as the original) and very quiet.

Thanks again for the help.


----------

